# Werbeslogan gesucht?



## julchen (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Werbeslogan. Wir wollen eine Aktion durchführen für die Neueinführung einer Software.

Der Begriff - Einführungsaktion - ist mir ein wenig zu einfach. Wer hat noch eine andere Idee?

Gruss
julchen


----------



## ink (14. Mai 2008)

Moin
Wie wäre es mit: Produktname, Zielgruppe usw
Weil ohne ist es relativ sinnlos einfach irgendwelche Slogans in den Raum zu werfen.


----------



## julchen (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Zielgruppe sind Versicherungsmakler, Produkt ist eine Verwaltungssoftware. Ein Aufhänger hab ich schon. Im Rahmen der EM - Als Hauptüberschrift: Wenn nicht jetzt kaufen, wann dann?

LG
julchen


----------



## ink (14. Mai 2008)

Meinst du des lockt nen Versicherungsmakler?
Den Spruch find ich recht niveaulos (assoziere ich mehr mit saufen und Party-machen) und nicht unbedingt für "seriöse" Versicherer geeignet.

Wenn schon ein Fussball-Thema dann sowas wie "Hält den Kasten sauber / Der beste "Mann" auf dem Platz".

Ich würde mehr in die Richtung "Wer versichert den Versicherer?! / Die Sicherheit für..." (nur als grobe Richtung) gehen.

mfg


----------



## julchen (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
o.k. die Sprüche sind auch gut gewählt. Ich brauche aber noch einen Begriff in Zusammenhang mit dem %-Satz den wir als Rabatt gewähren.

Bisher hab ich den Rabatt immer in einem runden Kreis ausgewiesen (siehe Anlage). Hast Du vielleicht noch eine andere Idee?

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## ink (14. Mai 2008)

Moin
Ich mag die Farbwahl, nur arbeite n bissl mehr mit dem goldenem Schnitt (wirkt attraktiver imo)

Du hast da nicht mehr als 2 verschiedene Typos drin oder?

Wenn du das Produkt noch mit einbringst könnte man mit dieser
(bescheuerten, aber leider immer noch "begehrten") Web 2.0 Optik arbeiten.
(Wie ich es hasse, aber die Kunden verlangen immernoch danach *grmpf*)

Ich finde aber auch das es zu viel ist (Rabatt hier und da und neue Version).
Versammel die Informationen mehr auf einem Platz, dann reicht ein Balken mit den 40% Rabatt (was immer lockt ) und der Neueinführung mit Sternchen...

Bei Wortfindungsproblemen nutz einfach mal http://synonyme.woxikon.de/

Und denk dran: Die Fläche mit denen wir Grafiker arbeiten ist weiß


----------



## julchen (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
sorry, hätte ich besser dazu schreiben sollen. Das ganze wird ein 8-Seiter Folder. Du musst Dir das so vorstellen, das genau die Mitte auf zwei verschiedenen Teilbereichen des Folder ist. Der linke Bereich ist die Frontseite, der rechte die letzte Seite. Der Folder ist dann so gefaltet, dass wenn man diesen aufklappt, dass die beiden gesplitteten Seiten das Gesamtbild ergeben, welches du hier siehst. Es kommen noch etwas Infos auf die beiden Seiten die ich noch nicht fertig hab.

Was meinst Du mit der 2.0 Weboptik?

LG
Julchen


----------



## ink (14. Mai 2008)

Ah ok.
Schau aber vielleicht nach dem Goldenen Schnitt. 
Ich meine den Mumpitz mit Spiegelung und diese Art der "Etiketten".


----------



## julchen (14. Mai 2008)

Was würdest du stattdessen machen?

LG
julchen


----------



## ink (14. Mai 2008)

Stattdessen würde ich unkonventionelle Wege gehen.
Aber danach gehts ja nicht, dem Kunden muss es gefallen.
Ich würde einige Entwürfe machen (Kreise, Rechtecke, diese Etiketten usw) und
dem Kunden vorlegen.
Soll er dann entscheiden was ihm gefällt, denn er bzw das Produkt muss sich damit identifizieren.
Es sollte nur nicht billig wirken (so wie die unsägliche Kik-Werbung :suspekt

Vielleicht nutzt du auch den Umriss eines Fussballs oder des was dir
zum Thema noch einfällt.

edit: Mir fällt grad ne Art Tabelle ein (würde zum Produkt passen)

mfg


----------



## julchen (14. Mai 2008)

Hi,
danke schon mal für deine Anregungen. ich werds mal versuchen.

LG
julchen


----------

